# The Transposition Trick



## korgoasys (Nov 25, 2013)

I think there has been either a thread or certainly a post about accomplishing the transposition trick to expand solo instruments to create multipart voicings. I'm interested to put it into practise but would welcome help on how it's done ?

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## dedersen (Nov 25, 2013)

I believe the idea is simply to use Kontakt to tune samples +1 semitone and then remap them appropriately. This would ensure that playing the same note on the new and original Kontakt instrument would result in different samples being played back. Assuming that the instrument has been chromatically sampled, of course.


----------

